# Dropped Tortoise



## franeich (Jul 31, 2010)

I dropped Bowzer my 1 year old sulcata yesterday.
I was getting him out of his table and dropped him about 4 feet onto concrete. It sounded like a small block of wood hitting the floor. He was all the way in his shell when I got him out of his cage so I dont think any limbs would be damaged. He stayed in his shell for about 15 minutes after and was peeing when I picked him up. There is no damage to his shell that I can see. After he came out of his shell I put him in some warm water for about 15 minutes with some mazuri in it. He was eating the mazuri like normal.

Should I be worried?
Is there anything I should watch out for?
Is he gonna be ok?
Im I a horrible tortoise owner?


----------



## Missy (Jul 31, 2010)

I would just keep an eye on him for his normal behaviors. If he eats , poops, drinks, walks ect. normal than I would say he will be fine. I know you must feel bad but it is obvious that you love him.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 31, 2010)

Do you really expect anybody to say you are a horrible tortoise keeper? It was an accident, watch him and if he's acting normal stop feeling guilty about it. It was a hard fall tho, so really do keep an eye on him, but we have all done it at one time or another. I have dropped several over the years and not one ever showed any damage...I agree with Missy


----------



## firework (Jul 31, 2010)

watch for any internal bleeding.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 31, 2010)

*hugs* What a traumatic experience for both of you! As already advised, just watch him for any behavior that is abnormal for him. Tortoises can be pretty tough. Think in the wild all the things that happen to them and they survive. Accidents happen to all of us.


----------



## franeich (Jul 31, 2010)

firework said:


> watch for any internal bleeding.



How do you watch for internal bleeding? Thanks for all you positive words. I hope he is ok.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jul 31, 2010)

That has always been a fear of mine. Sorry to hear it happened to you! Hope everything turns out okay! Don't be too hard on yourself.


----------



## firework (Jul 31, 2010)

X-ray, I think is needed to make sure there is no fracture or bleeding.




franeich said:


> firework said:
> 
> 
> > watch for any internal bleeding.
> ...


----------



## Tom (Jul 31, 2010)

Ugh! I have nightmares about that.

We've all done it. Only feel bad enough to make sure you never do it again.


----------



## hali (Jul 31, 2010)

owww bless you - hope hes ok - totally off topic but i hoovered up my doggies tail once , my mum was furious with me - doggie ok but i wasnt xxxxxx


----------



## mightyclyde (Jul 31, 2010)

I am so overly cautious my torts that I think I do MORE mistakes that way! I feel bad for you, but I can see it happening. The little guys are always raring to go.


----------



## RichardS (Jul 31, 2010)

When I was working with the adult Redfoot tortoises at the the National Zoo, in Washington, DC., we always made it a habit to carry them in plastic bus boy trays. Its a lot easier to carry them this way and gives the caretaker a good grip.


----------



## franeich (Jul 31, 2010)

I usually put him in a wash tub when I carry him around. I was getting him out of his hide and I have a piece of cardboard over it and when the cardboard came down It knocked him out of my hand.


----------

